

Hadoop for the Lone Analyst, Why and How - tlipcon
http://blog.tech.stylefeeder.com/2010/01/14/hadoop-for-the-lone-analyst/

======
physcab
If you get the VM, it has all the tools already installed. Best to try it out
on your own machine(s) first before paying the big bucks to Amazon. For the
record, its not really EC2 that costs a ton, its the storage that nips you in
the butt.

<http://www.cloudera.com/hadoop-training-virtual-machine>

